# Heartworm meds making fluff sick



## Brodies Daddy (Jul 2, 2010)

Has anyone had their fluff get sick about an hour after taking the heart worm medication? I give IverHeart Max for 6-12 lb and I noticed last month someone had been sick afterwords but I did not know which boy it was until this time.
Do you have any suggestions of a different brand that may be better tolerated or should I try simply cutting the pill in half and giving part one evening and the other the next? I an afraid that the pill is not in his system long enough for it to be fully absorbed.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The only one Kitzel has ever tolerated is the Stronghold for 2.5 kilos---that would be Revolution in the US---it is NOT just for heartworm---but that is included. I like it because it is a small dose compared to most. It is NOT a tablet but an ampul for the back---includes flea, ear mite, heart worm, some other worms & mange I think. I don't think it covers ticks, at least not in Europe. Maybe it covers the two ticks in the US that most often affect dogs.
Hope this helps---don't know about the one you mentioned.


----------



## Brodies Daddy (Jul 2, 2010)

I have heard about Revolution but what I was told ws negative about the product. I understand that many dogs using this have still tested positve for heartworm so I will not use that product.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Brodie, 

My vet gave me a smaple of heartguard to try firts before i bought it and i have had no problems with it. So i use heartgueard plus.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler's on Interceptor for 2-11 pound dogs. We've never had a problem with it and it's one tiny pill.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I use heartgard for both mine and for Missy previously and never had any problems. They happen to LOVE it ( a 'chewy'...think it's a treat I guess) so no problems giving .


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Strangely enough, I have never had issues with Heartguard, but I have seen a few probs in mine from Iverhart Plus....but it isn't a consistent problem, so I see no need to change. The dif in price between Heartguard and Iverhart is like night & day.......the active ingredient may well be the same, but what is used as fillers/binders is likely what's different (and may be causing the upset tummy for a bit). Just something to consider. Thankfully, there are lotsa choices, so finding one that's well tolerated by our babies should be do-able.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I won't use Heartguard. I use interceptor. I also use Comfortis, give a few days apart, always on a full tummy. Heartguard is toxic to the herding breeds, just never got out of the habit.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

spookiesmom said:


> I won't use Heartguard. I use interceptor. I also use Comfortis, give a few days apart, always on a full tummy. Heartguard is toxic to the herding breeds, just never got out of the habit.


 Wow, never heard that before. I wonder why it's bad for them & not for others....or is it?


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

spookiesmom said:


> I won't use Heartguard. I use interceptor. I also use Comfortis, give a few days apart, always on a full tummy. Heartguard is toxic to the herding breeds, just never got out of the habit.


 

what it's toxic i never heard that either ?? :blink: now i want to know is it really bad and whats bad in it im just learning am i missing something?


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

The OP PM'd the vet tech here on SM to ask about heartworm meds and what's least likely to cause untoward reactions, so I expect he'll post what he finds out tonight. I am gonna do some digging to learn a bit more about Heartguard (even tho I don't use it).


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

im doing some research also


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Here's what I found:Ivermectin (Ivomec®, Heartgard®) - Page 1

http://www.petplace.com/drug-library/ivermectin-ivomec-heartgard/page1.aspx
Doesn't really foster lotsa trust in the product, huh?


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

OH God i found something else to but i dont know how do i post the link? Just great ughhhh i need to change after reading this do i copy the link how do i post it?


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

The icon on the reply screen that looks like the planet earth with a pair of binoculars to its lower left is the "insert link" button. HTH!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

http://http://www.google.com/url?sa...7_m3AQ&usg=AFQjCNGf3kP5BRNF_dvmGZHW1t5QE7gwjA



Hope i did it right :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

nope didnt work


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

I also found this :http://http://www.lifewithdogs.tv/2...lower-says-she-was-fired-for-protecting-dogs/


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok, I didn't follow your links. When my Aussie was young, a study from Washington State University said the product can build up in the herding dogs and become toxic, and could cause death. That would include a lot of breeds you may not think of as herders. Like German Shepherds, Rottweilers , corgies, shelties, collies. And why they use a collie on their packaging is beyond me. I just don't trust the stuff. Vulfie never got it, so we never had a problem.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you Barb for bringing it to my attention yes my links are not working but the confirm exactly what you stated about the toxic and the breeds and even though i have a maltese i would never want to take those chances and i rather be safer i will be going back to test my babies again and change in the link it also says how they have been sued by a whistle blower who was asked to destroy documents stating its not effective for preventive heartworms. TI googled Heartguard Toxic? and alot of information was available on this topic. Again thank you.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

You are most welcome. If anybody knows of someone with a herding breed, pass the word.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

We started out on Heartguard but Madison hated it. She just would not eat it. We then switched to Interceptor that I get down her each month with a little peanut butter. Sure am glad she wouldn't eat Heartguard after reading this!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Brodies Daddy said:


> I have heard about Revolution but what I was told ws negative about the product. I understand that many dogs using this have still tested positve for heartworm so I will not use that product.


Mike this is news to me. Please post where you read this so I can research your information. Stronghold is the only available one here in Greece for heartworm as it is newly cropping up in northern Greece (hasn't reached Athens yet as far as I know). I use it so I can travel. I have looked and can not find any evidence that it is ineffective???? Please advise where your info. originated.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Sandi, it has to do with the application of the antihelmintic (Revolution): The major drawback to Revolution is that it is a topical solution. Like most flea products it is applied to the skin and must be absorbed into the bloodstream to be effective. The problem with this is that sometimes not all of the product is absorbed into the bloodstream, and if that is the case then your dog can still contract HW because if not enough med is introduced the larvae will not be killed. Sometimes some of the product stays on the hair or does not get absorbed properly, and because of this you can find plenty of people who have had their dogs on Revolution and still gotten heartworm. They are also a company who, unlike HeartGard, do not pay for treatment of your dog should it come down with HW during use of their product.This is why many vets require HW blood tests for their clients using Revolution...cuz they see "leaks" in this particular helminth preventive. Again, this med's efficacy is directly related to its application to/absorption by your dog.


----------



## Brodies Daddy (Jul 2, 2010)

_I am giving Comfortis and Iverheart Max to both my boys but I am not giving the flea med at the same time. I gve it a week eariler so I do not know why I got a reaction from the heartworm meds. I am worried about them not being protected since one of the two did vomit last month as well. I suppose I do need to get them retested for heartworms to be sure. I do know that it may take up to six months before the micofilariae show up in the blood stream. I am worried about this I would hate to have to subject my boys to the treatment to kill the heartworms._


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I use Interceptor. I have never had a problem with it.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness and Tessa had problems with heart guard so we switched to interceptor.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

spookiesmom said:


> I won't use Heartguard. I use interceptor. I also use Comfortis, give a few days apart, always on a full tummy. *Heartguard is toxic to the herding breeds, just never got out of the habit*.


When Annie had demadex the vet didn't want to treat her with ivermectin because of the toxic fatal reactions in certain breeds ("white feet don't treat"). But, the dip the rescue vet was using was not working and really making her ill. I had done some research and found it was toxic to certain collies, etc., but nothing on toy dogs. 

My vet did have an experience with a Westie who died from the treatment so he was very reluctant to treat with ivermectin. Anyway, Annie was deathly ill so we felt it was our only choice and after many months of treatment it did work. Plus, she had never had any reaction to the Heartguard, but the amount in Heartguard is so small it didn't compare to the dosage of pure ivermectin.

Her holistic vet took her off Heartguard though because of the amount of Ivermectin she had been given as a pup.

Sorry, I'm so long-winded. Fast forward to last month and I switched her over to Trifexis which is a combo of Comfortis and Interceptor and we had to rush her to the ER that night she was so sick.  In the past she has taken both of these meds but never at the same time. She is now forever off of Comfortis - will resort to Capstar as needed (she rarely has a flea). 

I'm torn between putting her back on Heartguard or trying the Interceptor by itself. She's just about due her hw meds so I need to make a decision soon.

My other two have never gotten sick from any meds they've been given.

Linda


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I give Paris & Coco Interceptor. It's never made them sick.
And I will give it to Tucker if he can handle it too.
He vomited the first time I gave it to him,
but he was underweight, now he's filling out nicely so I will try it again.


----------



## Brodies Daddy (Jul 2, 2010)

_After a nice conversation with JMM (Jackie) about the situation concerning the Iverheart she came to the conclusion that it was a reaction between the Ivermecten and the ingredients in Comfortis. We are not supposed to give these two at the same time or on an empty stomach but I did neither. I gave the Comfortis on the 15th and the Iverheart on the 25th. Jackie thinks that is why he had the terrible reaction he did being a small breed and having so much of the active part of the flea meds still in his system. I will now do away with one or the other since I never had an issue before introducing Comfortis in June. All three have been taking Iverheart for almost a year with no problems until I made this change in flea meds._
_I suggest everyone please be aware of this possible problem, it scared me to see my little boy react the way he did and I will not put him through that again._


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Erring on the conservative side with our babies is always a good idea. Thanks for sharing the information with all of us here--very thought provoking.


----------



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

I gave Iverhart Plus to Yuki and he threw up. My vet sold it to me... but I'm really limited on vets where I live and I don't know anything about this vet, so he may have just been trying to sell them, like those vets who sell Science Diet.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Drs Foster & Smith on line sell flea products, but do require a script from your vet.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Barb, I order all my Heartworm and 5-way vaccines from them---love their prompt delivery and free shipping for meds.


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

We use Advantage Multi for Diamond. It's a topical medication, but I hadn't heard any concerns about its effectiveness. We've had more than one vet highly recommend it, and the pet first aid course we took also suggested it as a very good treatment because it provides good protection against heartworm and the best protection against fleas (as well as protection against other common parasites.) Perhaps vets aren't as concerned with the topical medications in this part of Canada because heartworm is nowhere near as prevalent as in many parts of the US? Has anyone in the northern US or Canada been warned against using Advantage Multi?


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

No probs associated w/Advantage Multi as far as I've heard. And you are right about HW not being as prevalent there as it is here in Texas...dunno why, though. I do not use a flea or tick repellant though cuz the property where we live sprays the grass regularly for these and we just don't have them on the grass over here. But at another complex that I lived at prior to moving here, they definitely had flea problems which they cared nothing about on their lawns. It was bad and I had to use a topical monthly repellant back then.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:
*Originally Posted by Brodies Daddy 
I have heard about Revolution but what I was told ws negative about the product. I understand that many dogs using this have still tested positve for heartworm so I will not use that product.*
Mike this is news to me. Please post where you read this so I can research your information. Stronghold is the only available one here in Greece for heartworm as it is newly cropping up in northern Greece (hasn't reached Athens yet as far as I know). I use it so I can travel. I have looked and can not find any evidence that it is ineffective???? Please advise where your info. originated.
BUMP:
I don't believe I got a satisfactory answer to my question. Is there any *written* information---studies done, etc---that would help me research this question or is it just peoples' opinions/hearsay? I really want to research this myself.
____________


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Here is a protocol that helps detox the body of heartworm and flea prevention meds. Since there are no long term studies on the safety of heartworm or flea meds (which are insecticides) this protocol offers some insurance at least

The protocol is chlorella and milk thistle taken for one week after meds are given. 






If I did heartworm prevention meds I would use the protocol found on Jan Rasmusen's website which is a low dose of Interceptor every 45 day but not during winter - seems the safest to me. 

Heartworm Preventatives: Safety and Alternatives | Truth4Dogs


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you for posting this video----really good info here!


----------



## Brodies Daddy (Jul 2, 2010)

Sandi, sorry it took me so long to respond. To answer your question I was given the information about Revolution by my Vet and a Vet Tech that works with her. They told me that they had seen several cases of Dogs testing positive for Heartworm's while using that product so that's all I needed to hear to keep me away from it. I have no other proof to share with you sorry. By the way my name is Mark not Mike


----------



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

What about over the counter heartworm meds? Are there any good ones?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Any legitimate heartworm preventative is by prescription only.


----------



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

Should I continue to give Yuki Iverhart Plus that the vet gave until I can find a new vet I'm comfortable with, or get an over the counter one? Should I break it up and give half to him in the morning and half at night? Would that make him less likely to throw it up?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes you should. They need to chew up the whole tablet in one dose. If your dog doesn't do that, you should switch to Interceptor.


----------



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

I have to crush it into wet dog food or he won't even lick it. I didn't know until last time that that's what made him sick, but it's already time for it again, and I'm trying to find a new vet.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would get him in Interceptor if you need heartworm where you live. If he's a little late as a pup it won't matter.


----------



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

I gave Yuki his heartworm pill at 3:15, mixed into wet food because he won't eat it otherwise. At 5:30, he finished throwing it up. Still looking for a new vet. I'll ask him about Interceptor when I find one.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pepper sometimes pukes hers up about 45 mins after she's taken it.....not since I started grinding it up and putting it in yogurt or nutrical, tho. Squeegee never pukes his up, just gets a slightly loose poo afterwards.


----------

